# The Pudden poo-poohs the muskox people



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden and her Mama were driving home from work when two unauthorized muskox persons were loitering in the middle of the road. 

The Pudden had to be very loud and official and tell the muskox persons to beat it, which they did.

By the time Mama found her camera, they were already on the retreat.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

they are so cool!
You tell them Pudden.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pudden just wants to take on the world.

Good thing Pudden's Mama is there to add the voice of reason and keep Pudden safe.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow they are cute arent they in a weird sort of way
I know Pudden knows best though and they need to be far away from the Pudden and her mama


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job, Pudden!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Go get em Pudden!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo was very intent on listening to the Pudden. lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You tell 'em Pudden. They needed a little tough love.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Attagirl Pudden!! You tell em! Hope your mama's paying you overtime with lots of mackerel...your job is never done, is it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pudden you are a great protector of your Momma, good job girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good girl Pudden, don't think your Mama would want to tangle with them


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

The Midwestern girl I am, I'm just in awe that you saw those things driving down the road! Good job, Pudden for keeping momma safe!


----------

